# ivf icsi



## kimwalley (Feb 19, 2010)

HI there experiencing the journey through ivf/icsi 
I am 28 years old and ttc for 6 years with my partner, we have infertility issues due to a abnormal sperm count with my partner.
I am with the London Womens Clinic in swansea i find them professional, very supportive and friendly, the only really bad bit is that we have to pay privately for all our treatment, but that just the way it is and its our choice to go ahead with this Journey.
We had one cycle in July 2009 but i was using supercur daily shots and it resulted that my follicles were growing outside my ovaries so they stopped the cycle which is only fair as they thought it might be waste of my meds if it was all injecting into that follicle as thy would not be able to do anything with it 
We decided then to take a break from doing another cycle as we were about to move home and change jobs and we didn't want any stress while doing any of cycle.
We have now come to a decision to do another cycle in may/June 2010 as we feel this will be the right timing especially financially as every cycle will cost us about £4500.
I think i will start my meds at the end of may and have egg collection and transfer in the middle of June Hopefully.
I am really looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and hope to meet some cycle buddies.
I will also be doing Acupuncture before this cycle Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kim and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I see you have found the cycle buddies thread already! It's a great support when going through treatment  
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*LWC - Swansea* chatter thread here, join in! Click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

There's lots of Info on Acupuncture here hun ... 
*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Anisa (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I hoping for some advice from people who are perhaps in a similiar position as me. I am 31yrs old and have been married 7yrs now. Have been trying for a baby for over 6yrs with no success. We were referred to fertility specialist since 2007 and had lots of tests performed on myself (excluding tubes) and my husband. We were told that my husband is suffering from low sperm count and motility - thus the doctors felt checking of the tubes would be waste of time coz even if i had serious problems with either or both of my tubes, tubal surgery will not be recommended because of my partners fertility problem. My specialist told me that even if my tubes are fine or not in either case ivf/ icsi is strongly recommended.He said tubes are irrelavant in our case and plus doesn't matter about their status in ivf. So me and my partner had one attempt at ivf/icsi but it was unfortunetely unsuccessful. We have been adviced to give it another chance as natural conception seems highly unlikely so we have been told (i still live in hope!)

However, i was wondering....should i still have my tubes checked? I could get done privately. I know that ivf/icsi will be still recommeded but a part of me wants to know...what if there is a problem on my side as well. I have regular periods. Ovulation is fine...ovaries and uterus fine. Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Anisa * Hiya hun, I have left you a personal welcome here hun, please follow this link 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229315.0


----------



## kimwalley (Feb 19, 2010)

hi there honey i wouldnt do any furthere investigating on yourself if you feel that your menstrual cycles are fine then i would just listen to the clinic and just do another cycle, i know that it is frustrating belive me been there still doing that you just feel you want to fix it bu we cant we have just got to take the journey again. When we first stating investigating our fertility issues i always thought it was me and that i could fix the tcc myself but it didnt turn out that way and know the only way we will concieve is ivf icsi 


Anisa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hoping for some advice from people who are perhaps in a similiar position as me. I am 31yrs old and have been married 7yrs now. Have been trying for a baby for over 6yrs with no success. We were referred to fertility specialist since 2007 and had lots of tests performed on myself (excluding tubes) and my husband. We were told that my husband is suffering from low sperm count and motility - thus the doctors felt checking of the tubes would be waste of time coz even if i had serious problems with either or both of my tubes, tubal surgery will not be recommended because of my partners fertility problem. My specialist told me that even if my tubes are fine or not in either case ivf/ icsi is strongly recommended.He said tubes are irrelavant in our case and plus doesn't matter about their status in ivf. So me and my partner had one attempt at ivf/icsi but it was unfortunetely unsuccessful. We have been adviced to give it another chance as natural conception seems highly unlikely so we have been told (i still live in hope!)
> 
> However, i was wondering....should i still have my tubes checked? I could get done privately. I know that ivf/icsi will be still recommeded but a part of me wants to know...what if there is a problem on my side as well. I have regular periods. Ovulation is fine...ovaries and uterus fine. Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Anisa (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello Kimwalley! Thank you for your advice...i think i have decided that i will not have further investigations on myself. My husband and i have decided that we will go private for our second attempt at ivf/icsi. We live in West Yorkshire....do you or anyone else know of private ivf clinics in west yorkshire? Thanks chucks!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Anisa .... hope this helps hun x

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/SearchResults.aspx?postcode=BD1+1AJ

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## jasalice08 (Feb 14, 2010)

Anisa

Just read your post about whether to get your tubes checked. I wouldn't bother.  My sister's DH had low sperm count and she did not have her tubes checked- as it happens she was 37 and had two rounds of IVF and conceived on 2nd round. 
I'm also struggling along with my DH with unexplained infertility- I'm going to have my tubes checked by NHS but appointment keeps getting put back as consultant is on annual leave...You could pay but just to tell you about my sister- she didn't bother and happy ending   

To everyone reading - wishing you all a happy ending and praying and hoping for our own  

Jasalice


----------

